# "Traditions: Essays on the Japanese Martial Arts and Ways," by Dave Lowry



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2002)

Has anyone else picked up this book yet?

I purchased it not long ago and have enjoyed what little of it I've read so far.  Lowry's definitely not afraid to tackle controversial subjects.  He certainly doesn't mind telling you what he thinks about those subjects, either.  His book _Bokken: Art of the Japanese Sword_ contained a paragraph or two devoted to what he called "ersatz swordsmen," whose qualifications were limited to ownership of a sword and the claim of membership to a fictitious ryu.

Among the essays in _Traditions_ that caught my eye was one on visitors to the dojo -- and how they were not welcome, in traditional dojos, as visitors are considered disruptions who distract those training from their serious pursuits.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

http://www.e-budo.com/html/snobb.htm


----------



## ABN (Nov 20, 2003)

Very interesting article, thanks.

   I haven't read the book yet but, look forward to picking it up. I read Autumn Lightning  and Persimmon Wind and was very impressed by both.

andy


----------



## pknox (Nov 20, 2003)

I have it, and like all of Mr. Lowry's stuff, it is top notch.  At this point, I might buy Dave's shopping list if he included a couple of illustrations with it.  I'd probably even aggregiously overpay if they were really nice woodblock ones. 

Interestingly enough, the point that you bring up about visitors -- I have often heard that koryu exponents feel the same way about people who "ask around" about different koryu as well.  I am not sure how true that is, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was, especially given the story included in _Traditions_.


----------

